

Yahoo will serve Bing results - habibur
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jul2009/tc20090728_826397.htm

======
jacquesm
One of the bigger aspects of this deal is that it makes it much harder for
yahoo to be acquired by parties other than microsoft.

Essentially microsoft gets two things out of this deal, they get to keep their
cash while getting the same effect for free _and_ a big boost for bing.

Yahoo gets to control their cost a bit better.

------
smakz
IMO Yahoo was never a search company anyway. It was a directory of sites and
is better positioned like the article says as a media company. It tried to buy
it's way into the search technology market (overture, altavista, inktomi, et
al) but they didn't know how to manage and integrate the disparate
technologies into one holistic search experience. Yahoo is terrible at
managing search technology. Period.

It is about time Yahoo stopped pretending to be a search company. Concentrate
on growing and monetizing the new media properties they have and they could be
very successful. In fact it's the only sane play at this point.

------
lucumo
I wonder what will happen to Yahoo's webmaster tools (especially Site
Explorer). Those are a good deal better than Bing's...

------
codedivine
What happens to BOSS?

------
davidw
I hope they won't mess with the API.... I use that for langpop.com and some
other things, and have found it quite pleasant to use.

------
whowhatwher3
smart move for yahoo

sooner or later bing would overtake it, given its superior quality and msft's
deep pockets. by selling new, bartz gets to bargain while ysearch is still
worth something. two years from now after bing had eclipsed ysearch
organically, she would have had little to bargain with

search was bound to become a two-horse race...the capital needed to compete is
enormous, and it has been clear that yahoo won't be able to go the distance

expect 3k layoffs or more...besides the payouts from msft, the headcount
reduction will be a major gain on the balance sheet for bartz

bartz will have to actually stop selling off and closing bits of yahoo and
actually try growing something. that challenge still awaits her

------
andreyf
Wow, must be a real kick in the nuts for the Live Search people, to go from
"Google killar?!" to "replaced by Google's old pretend-rival".

~~~
codedivine
You got it backwards. Yahoo is scrapping its search engine technology and will
use Bing results.

~~~
andreyf
Good call! You've got to admit the title is ambiguous... ;)

